# SMOANT 218 TS



## Kalashnikov (18/9/17)

Hi VEndors,

Does anyone have stock of this device?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (18/9/17)

Fancy!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (18/9/17)

@WianGuse has one that I think he's trying to offload btw...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (18/9/17)

Stosta said:


> @WianGuse has one that I think he's trying to offload btw...


Hopefully he can tell us where he got it . I love how it looks .


----------



## WianGuse (19/9/17)

Sorry guys, I have the TC 218, not the TS.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (19/9/17)

WianGuse said:


> Sorry guys, I have the TC 218, not the TS.


Damn these vape manufacturers and their terrible ability to name their products!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/9/17)

very nice looking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/9/17)

Found it https://www.vapeking.co.za/smoant-charon-ts218-touch-screen-mod.html


----------

